# Let's see your fine boots ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

I've had my eye on boot like these recently, but not likely to get them anytime soon. Maybe next year.



Anyone have similar dress or "country" boots they could share pics of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

I've got a pair of Florsheim Hugos:
https://www.zappos.com/florsheim-hugo
A fine knocking-about boot, sort of the slushy-DC-winter equivalent of a penny loafer. I would love a bal boot, though, like this dapper man:
https://themusicsover.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/robertjohson.jpg


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

speedmaster said:


> I've had my eye on boot like these recently, but not likely to get them anytime soon. Maybe next year.
> 
> Anyone have similar dress or "country" boots they could share pics of?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Alden shoes/boots are very fine footwear. But IMHO they
are almost deliberately inelegant. The examples you show
have an inordinate number of eyelets for laces. For a far more elegant
take on the same design concept see:

Page 37 has a half-boot which to me makes the Alden equivalent look 
positively orthopedic.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

speedmaster said:


> I've had my eye on boot like these recently, but not likely to get them anytime soon. Maybe next year.
> 
> Anyone have similar dress or "country" boots they could share pics of?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


C'mon, do you not find boot p*** obscene?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

comrade said:


> Alden shoes/boots are very fine footwear. But IMHO they
> are almost deliberately inelegant. The examples you show
> have an inordinate number of eyelets for laces. For a far more elegant
> take on the same design concept see:
> ...


Anybody can offer a monkstrap shoe. It takes a company from a traditionally Roman Catholic country to offer styles named after different orders: Benedictine, Salesian, Augustinian, and Kapuchin. I love it.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't get the point of dress boots. You wear them under the slacks and they look exactly the same as shoes in that case. 

Do you need additional ankle support?

Are you mucking in 6" deep mud puddles?

I mean, what's the point?


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I prefer low boots in rain and for protecting my heels in the case of a motorcycle or bicycle fall.
RBCB 1, #6 shell:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

emptym said:


> I prefer low boots in rain and for protecting my heels in the case of a motorcycle or bicycle fall.
> RBCB 1, #6 shell:


I can't imagine wearing fine boots on a motorcycle or bicycle. The shifter will scuff the tops of the boot on a motorcycle (unless you find an "automatic") and the clips on the bicycle will scuff both shoes.

Still makes no sense to me.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Packard said:


> I don't get the point of dress boots. You wear them under the slacks and they look exactly the same as shoes in that case.
> 
> Do you need additional ankle support?
> 
> ...


First, practicality. They keep the ankle warm, which is highly underrated. They are also good against the elements; you don't need a six-inch puddle to defeat ordinary shoes. Even a little slush or an odd snowdrift can hit the socks, and then you have wet socks.

Second, they give you different stylistic options. A chukka under trousers looks almost like a wholecut, without the rarity or expense. And balmoral boots just look awesome.


----------



## WhereNext (Aug 16, 2009)

It depends on the boots!
There are lots of boots I couldn't justify, but I recently found these (on a suggestion from another on this forum) that I absolutely love. While I already have two pairs of black shoes for wear with suits/trousers, these provide a unique yet understated option.

https://www.wsfoster.com/shop/Ready+to+Wear/Ankle+Boots/Montrose+in+grey+%2526+black.html

They're no knock-about types and I couldn't seriously advocate for someone to buy these INSTEAD of a pair of simple black shoes, but to mix it up a bit, why not?!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

amplifiedheat said:


> First, practicality. They keep the ankle warm, which is highly underrated. They are also good against the elements; you don't need a six-inch puddle to defeat ordinary shoes. Even a little slush or an odd snowdrift can hit the socks, and then you have wet socks.
> 
> Second, they give you different stylistic options. A chukka under trousers looks almost like a wholecut, without the rarity or expense. And balmoral boots just look awesome.


I must +1 this, it was well put (except for th balmoral boot remark!)

Also, I'd like to add comfort. Believe it or not, the additional covering of an ankle boot can add a world of support, in my experience, at least.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Packard said:


> ...The shifter will scuff the tops of the boot on a motorcycle (unless you find an "automatic") and the clips on the bicycle will scuff both shoes...


They do a little bit, but not enough for me to worry about it. The benefits far outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

speedmaster said:


> Anyone have similar dress or "country" boots they could share pics of?


Dear speedmaster,
Here is a picture of a Tricker's boot from their country collection:

Perfect match for a tweed jacket and a pair of corduroys...

Yours,
Mr. Tweed


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Packard said:


> I don't get the point of dress boots. You wear them under the slacks and they look exactly the same as shoes in that case.
> 
> Do you need additional ankle support?
> 
> I mean, what's the point?


Well, actually some boots, e.g. chukkas, provide less support rather than more. There's no lacing across the top of the foot so it isn't held as firmly as a properly laced shoe.

As for the point -- boots don't look like shoes under your trousers. Also, as Hardy Amies points out, boots are sexy.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Boots*

For hiking, deer hunting, and blizzards, I wear Vasque Sundowners, in that original, unnatural color: https://www.zappos.com/vasque-sundowner-gtx-burgundy They're support, they're waterPROOF, and I can wear them all day, regardless of the temps. Even though they're heavy by modern standards, I don't notice it. My pair is 13 years old.

For upland hunting (e.g., grouse, pheasants), canoeing, and all-'round sh*t-kicking, I wear Red Wing Irish Setters: https://www.zappos.com/irish-setter-wingshooter-9-amber-leather Also an unexpected color! My pair will be 37 years old this year.

As for the chukka boot, well, generations of sailors swore at their "Boondockers": https://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19970514&slug=2539137


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

https://s898.photobucket.com/albums/ac186/AskAndy/

Pal Zileri - if in black, they could have been an option for wearing at summer races; normally worn as autumn/winter boots.

Jeffery West - Normally worn as spring/summer boots, but do pair them with a tweed jacket or thick sportscoat in early autumn


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

emptym said:


> I prefer low boots in rain and for protecting my heels in the case of a motorcycle or bicycle fall.
> RBCB 1, #6 shell:


I've always liked this color... a lot. I have a pair of Alden Chukka in #8 and I find Rider's #6 just so much nicer.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

This has my vote.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Packard said:


> I don't get the point of dress boots. You wear them under the slacks and they look exactly the same as shoes in that case.
> 
> Do you need additional ankle support?
> 
> ...


You don't live in Chicago. If you did, you would get the point.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> This has my vote.


These look great - those are Leather Soul's "Style Forum" boot, right? Sadly I'm not sure enough of my size on the Plaza last to take the plunge.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

DonV said:


> These look great - those are Leather Soul's "Style Forum" boot, right? Sadly I'm not sure enough of my size on the Plaza last to take the plunge.


No the boots are No. 6 Shell Cordovans by Ron Rider. No diss to Leather Soul, but they belong to Ron. I think they are beautiful and I hope to see a pair on my feet quite soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

EG Orkney, Dark Oak on 202, with storm welt. From Tom at Leather Soul:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CC,
very nice-enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A-burgundy NST boot


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> A-burgundy NST boot


The boots look OK. Your slacks seem a bit short though.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> I've got a pair of Florsheim Hugos:
> https://www.zappos.com/florsheim-hugo
> A fine knocking-about boot, sort of the slushy-DC-winter equivalent of a penny loafer. I would love a bal boot, though, like this dapper man:
> https://themusicsover.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/robertjohson.jpg


Robert Johnson sold his soul to the Devil, would you go that far for a really nice pair of boots?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

This is what I like to put on once the weather is ruff enough:


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Do these count? RM Williams kangaroo craftsman? Easily my most comfortable boot.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CrackedCrab said:


> EG Orkney, Dark Oak on 202, with storm welt. From Tom at Leather Soul:


Like 'em.

I'm also liking these...










I may run into BB day after Christmas!!


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Matthew Schitck said:


> Robert Johnson sold his soul to the Devil, would you go that far for a really nice pair of boots?:icon_smile_big:


I once bought a pair from Macy's sale rack, does that count?

Seriously though, if I could find another pair like that one--I bought them a long time ago and beat the p!55 out of them and they finally gave out after I got back from Italy in April. I shoe-goo'd them back together but haven't been able to find a decent replacement.


----------



## roba (Mar 5, 2005)

*Cooler weather so...*

Boots time. EG Newmarkets, one Sanyo (the other is beside me) and Grenson pebble grain Dainites.










The Grensons see a lot of use, they're nice for away trips as they dress up (almost) and are great for country walks.


----------



## Pier lala (Nov 6, 2009)

*More to come..*

Shortly I picked up an addiction for boots.
I have a chukka boot from C&J (Seaford) and two pairs of G&G balmoral boots (Wigmore, Canterbury).

Now I'm looking for boots in Cordovan, probably a blutcher.

I hope to find some inspiration here.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^welcome to the forum


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

Gotta love the antique finishing on the dark oak.



CrackedCrab said:


> EG Orkney, Dark Oak on 202, with storm welt. From Tom at Leather Soul:


----------



## Pier lala (Nov 6, 2009)

*For the pictures..*

They are just two of a kind.

My G&G Canterbury, gg06 last, vintage cedar:

C&J Seaford, 348 last, tan pebble grain:


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ thanks *gracian* and *wouldashoulda

roba, *like your Newmarkets

^^ *Pier*, that's hot, as Paris Hilton would say.

Cross-post form the Trad Footwear Thread:

EG 'Newmarket' Chelsea Boot, 202 last, Dark Oak, single sole:


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Packard said:


> I don't get the point of dress boots. You wear them under the slacks and they look exactly the same as shoes in that case.
> 
> Do you need additional ankle support?
> 
> ...


"Why functional buttonholes?" Same point, yet I do both (functional buttonholes and a pair of dress boots). I like the way they look and feel. That they're overly functional (the boots, that is) is not really a significant consideration for me, but I do tend to wear them in inclement weather (they have a commando sole, yet still look presentable with the right suit).


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a pair of these for formal shoots and sloppy Chicago weather They run slightly large for thicker socks in the field whch is no problem unless you just want to wear them for style. Made in England, these are a very common style for shooting.-Dick


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

*Pier lala*: great pic!


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Corcovado said:


> *Pier lala*: great pic!


^ +1


----------



## Pier lala (Nov 6, 2009)

*Gaziano & Girling Wigmore, vint. rioja & burgundy grain*

In this tread I hoped to see a lot of cordovan boots in all kind of shapes and different ages (Cordovan becomes nicer over the years, is it?)
Because in the topic "what footwork are you wearing today?" there are loads of cordovan shoes and boots.
But they are always photographed top down, and I like to see them from different angles.
My next purchase might be Cordovan boots, but I'm not sure if it will be a cap toe, plain or wing tip.
They probably will be Alden's, because I like the timeless appearance from them (but which last?).
Hope to find some more inspiration.

Here are some boots from my own closet.
Calf leather on the TG-73 last.
The sun and the light of the camera makes them look more reddish than in real life.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Vass, F last, shell cordovan:



























Thanks to the various people who helped me decide on size and last.
They're a smidgen big, so I may sell them...


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Cross posted from SF... a few examples of my footwear...

JLP Tudor in black









JLP Brooklands in black museum calf









G&G Wigmore
















JP Brooklands in chestnut museum calf









Tricker's Lambourn in coffee burnished calf









Grenson for Ducker & Son









Tricker's Herman in mogano shell









Hunter Sovereign boots - for when shoes aren't enough


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ you win.
I love those JLP boots, all 3...


----------



## Pier lala (Nov 6, 2009)

*Can it ever be enough?*

Great collection!
Overwhelming.

@emptym: great looking boots from Vass. Where did you buy those? I put them on top of my wishlist. But in a more informal color like brown.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

emptym said:


> Vass, F last, shell cordovan:
> 
> Thanks to the various people who helped me decide on size and last.
> They're a smidgen big, so I may sell them...


:aportnoy::icon_hailthee:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What an enjoyable thread! Though, I must say, looking at all the photos of boots in pristine...straight out of the box condition...I find myself struck with the reality that we treat our footwear acquisitions much like the birth of a child, immediatly taking pictures to record the event for posterity. Or, is it possible that our boots see no wear time eek? Are there pictures of our boots showing how they might hold up to a bit of wear?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

emptym said:


> Vass, F last, shell cordovan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking boot! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ you win.
> I love those JLP boots, all 3...


I second


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A-ravello NST boot


----------



## RoyalKooparillo (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello folks, long time lurker, new member here...sorry to bump an old thread but I'm thinking about picking up some EG Newmarkets or Greshams and I love the color of the Newmarkets below.

@ Roba may I ask what color these are, and what treatment you gave them to bring out the light chestnut hues? Many thanks. Forgive me if they are, indeed, simply chestnut.



roba said:


>


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Sutor Mantellassi








RL made in England


----------



## roba (Mar 5, 2005)

RoyalKooparillo said:


> ...
> @ Roba may I ask what color these are, and what treatment you gave them to bring out the light chestnut hues? Many thanks. Forgive me if they are, indeed, simply chestnut.


These are standaer EG Chestnut, they've been buffed a few times with Saphir 03 Marron Clair and are beginning to take on a rather nice character.


----------



## roba (Mar 5, 2005)

*I've gone girly...*

Usually it's my wife who looks in to the Ferragamo boutiques but a little island of quiet in a crowded store seemed attractive and I saw these nestling in the subtly labelled sale shelf.










I know that Ferragamo stuff tends to be a bit overpriced but they are nice - thick, soft leather and nice detailing, being on the sale shelf softened the blow by quite a bit. I can see these getting quite a bit of use.


----------



## RoyalKooparillo (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks roba, those are gorgeous.

Here are a few shots of a holiday score, a pair of custom White's Semi-Dress. I know these are a bit different than the other fine boots in this thread, but I thought they were worth sharing.





































Built like a tank and more comfortable than my slippers. Fine worksmanship, too. :icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

Pengranger said:


> Cross posted from SF... a few examples of my footwear...
> 
> JLP Tudor in black
> 
> ...


I'm not a big boot fan but the first 3 are off the chain gorgeous.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

roba said:


> Usually it's my wife who looks in to the Ferragamo boutiques but a little island of quiet in a crowded store seemed attractive and I saw these nestling in the subtly labelled sale shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I completely agree with the previous post in saying these are very nice boots. Classic looks. I believe it's the only pair of Ferragamos I've ever seen that I would wear.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*RL shells (made in England)*


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

^ I love that model and wish they still made it.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

*EG winter sale boots*

Fresh out of the box from the EG winter sale.

Gresham/Chestnut/202 with trees.

Going to wear these this weekend if it ever stops raining.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> A-burgundy NST boot


Very nice. Are these Aldens?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

LD111134 said:


> Very nice. Are these Aldens?


Yes. That's what the "A" meant.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LD111134 said:


> Very nice. Are these Aldens?


thank you! yes


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar indy boots


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

x posted from SF - Tricker's Stow Boots Marraca Janus Suede - just arrived!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Pengranger said:


> x posted from SF - Tricker's Stow Boots Marraca Janus Suede - just arrived!


That could almost make me reconsider my aversion to suede. Almost...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello nst boots


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

This thread could use a bump.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Sir Walter said:


> I'm not a big boot fan but the first 3 are off the chain gorgeous.


those tudors are really really nice!!!


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are my Rider wingtip boots when new about 2 yrs back.


----------



## ryanscottmc (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got these and in the process of braking them in:










Everyday office wear


----------

